# new spibelts for pumps



## bev (Feb 13, 2010)

http://store.spibelt.com/product-p/7bb-a001-001-diabetic.htm

Spibelt are now making belts specifically for pumps with a hole for the tubing - i might get one as i always worry about getting the tubing stuck in the zip!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice one Bev, looks like I'll be ordering one soon.

Tom


----------

